# Digital camera??



## PHalas (Oct 27, 2005)

Anyone bought a reasonably priced digital camera lately ??? 

Looking to get a new one, nothing too elaborate W/ good closeup capability...Any suggestions?? 

I guess with the cell phones available today, that may be the way to go!!

Thanks,

PHalas


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

NO, don't expect to take great pictures of a tank with a cell phone! you should just shop for a camera with "macro" capabilities and at least 2x optical zoom. I had a canon powershot for like $80 that i have since lost, but it took really good closeups for the money I paid. Definitely check out ebay!


----------



## hoffboy (Feb 20, 2005)

I've had three Canon digital cameras. All take outstanding photos and the user interface is intuitive. Great macros too.


----------



## Kayakbabe (Sep 4, 2005)

I am absolutely thrilled with my Pentax WP... it's waterproof too up to 5 feet... so you can actually take macro pics right inside your tank! You can view them on the screen and click... there you are. Plus I take it whitewater kayaking, to the beach... it's the best all around digital camera I've ever had. I think it's pictures rival the Sony DS707 that I have. But the Pentax is smaller, more rugged, and waterproof to boot. I haven't used my more expensive digital camera at all since I bought the Pentax WP... Two thumbs up!


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Reasonably priced? Most of them are. What is the price range you are looking at?

Kayakbabe: Taking pictures from inside the tank? That's a new one. I wonder if fishies still act "naturally" with the Pentax in their tank.


----------



## PHalas (Oct 27, 2005)

Wasserpest said:


> Reasonably priced? Most of them are.
> 
> Well if you have unlimited resources, I guess they are .
> 
> ...


----------



## 99RedSi (Jul 31, 2005)

hoffboy said:


> I've had three Canon digital cameras. All take outstanding photos and the user interface is intuitive. Great macros too.


My Canon S230 digi-cam sucks royally. I've tried AUTO and MANUAL mode but I still cannot get good close-up pics of my dwarf puffers .

I'm probably doing something wrong but I'm not sure what that would be.

I turn on surrounding lights, turn the flash off - no difference.


----------



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

I have the cannon SD450 and it ROCKS. I Love it. I have so much fun.. With the digital macro setting I can take up to 12x shots(though I dought my hands are steady enough). I would reccomend this camera.

Peace,
Ry


----------



## Prettyhead (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm a nikon fan myself. I just bouth a Coolpix P1 but that has a lot of bells and whistles you probably don't need. My mom has an older coolpix, 4200 I think, and it does great, is durable (I know cause I dropped it lots), and takes great pictures. 

I'm new to the aquarium world and haven't tried it out much for that purpose though, but almost all nikon digitals I've looked at have macro capabilities. That waterproof camera sounds intriging though...


----------

